# Where's the best place to buy holsters?



## Drjordan (Dec 12, 2007)

I found a site www.dtdistributors.com that seems to have some pretty good prices on and a pretty good selection of Galco holsters. Is there a better/cheaper place to buy them?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I like www.gunnersalley.com myself.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Galco our sponser, Don Hume, Milt Sparks. These are a few of many.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

For IWB the Milt Sparks VM2 would be hard to beat.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Get a catalog from Natchez Shooter's Supply.
www.natchezss.com

PhilR.


----------

